# Any South Georgia/North Florida Froggers Interested In This Tank?



## jen17 (Sep 10, 2013)

The measurements are 36"x27"x36". There is a vent towards the bottom and a vent at the top. The vent at the top is about 8" wide and goes across the length of the tank. There are three holes drilled in the top for misting system and one in the back of the tank about 3" from the bottom for water feature. It has sliding glass doors. No animals have been housed in this tank.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

You should drive that down to Ft Myers this weekend for the gathering at my house. I bet someone would be interested in it!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pictures and pricing would help.


----------



## jen17 (Sep 10, 2013)

Asking $200


----------



## jen17 (Sep 10, 2013)

IEatBugs said:


> You should drive that down to Ft Myers this weekend for the gathering at my house. I bet someone would be interested in it!


I wish I could! Let me know if anyone there is interested in it please. Thanks!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice, if I had the funds I would snatch it.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

How far into GA are you located?


----------



## jen17 (Sep 10, 2013)

LoganR said:


> How far into GA are you located?


I messaged you. 


Jennifer


----------

